# Grinding wheat



## House faerie (Apr 29, 2007)

For those of you who grind your own wheat, what mill do you use (electric)? Also, where do you buy your grain?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

a stone grinder that I have had for years and years. It has a motor and also a nice long handle I have never had the experience of using. I used this grinder for many years with very good results. I still use it when I need to grind large batches of grain for classes or for someone else. However, it is very large for my much smaller kitchen. 

So we bought a large coffed grinder - Cuisine Art and have been using it for 3+ years now. It is great. Loud! But quick. It also cracks the wheat for cereal with much less flour than the larger grinder does. i do not expect it to last forever, in fact, I have another one on hand for when this one goes. I bought one for my DM, DDIL's and a friend at Sam's this Christmas for $30 each. They also had them at Costco. The smaller coffee grinders that you can get at Target for $20 do not grind finely enough for me and don't grind enough at a time for what I want to do, but my MIL used one for a couple years and loved it. 

As for buying wheat- I have a local Mennonite store that I get small quantities from when I need it to make bread. Our local Mennonite store is very expensive on the wheat - $25/50 lbs. If all you want is to make bread,finding a local source will probably be fine for you. Otherwise you will want to order with Walton Feed, Lehi Mill, Honeyville Grains, Emergency -Essentials. Some of these sell bulk and in buckets and even 1 gallon metal cans - sealed for long-term storage. Others I know buy from Somethingbetternaturalfoods. But they are also very pricey.


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

Mill - Whisper Mill, electric.

Grain from local Mennonite stores in 50# bags. Costs $18-20 per bag. Both red and white varietes in hard and soft wheat are available. I buy hard white for yeast baking (bread, dinner rolls, etc.) and soft white for cakes, pie crusts, cookies, pancake mix, etc.


----------



## Jeff54321 (Jan 26, 2005)

I use a Jupiter Mill, it is an electric powered stone mill. I buy grain through a local food co-op.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

I own a K-tec electric mill. I buy the grain at a local Mennonite bulk food store. I can get it in 50lb bags or if I want a grain that I don't use up quickly, they also sell it in smaller bags.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

A Grainmaster Whispermill does the Hagan family milling.

Our wheat comes from the LDS family cannery, Walton Feed, and some from Wheat Montana though we used up the last of that a couple of years ago. Haven't seen anyone sell wheat berries locally in my part of Florida for some years now.

.....Alan.


----------



## fastbackpony (Aug 30, 2006)

We use a KitchenAid mixer with the grain grinder attachment. Electric, and not a speedy fast way of grinding, but hey - i've got time  

The grain this time was wheat seed, from our local feed dealer. It is untreated, of course, 99.99% pure, and i think we paid around $10.50 for 50lbs.


----------



## wantabunch (Jan 7, 2008)

Kitchenaid here also - I think it's fast enough, I do 8 cups in about 10 -12 minutes on the finest setting. Got it for Christmas and love it! Found wheat 3 places locally - the health food store bulk bins, got soft white there for around 50cents/lb, a year-round indoor farmer's market type thing (had hard white or red for $20/50 lbs), and just got 300 lbs today at the LDS cannery. It was $6.25/25 lbs hard white, or $4.75/25 lbs for hard red. I got the white - we like it better.


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

I have been using a "back-to-basics" hand grinding mill. MAN! talk about labor intensive. But, it was given to me, and until I could prove to myself that I could make a decent whole wheat bread, I determined that I would not buy an electric mill. Now that I feel I've got the ww bread recipe down fairly good, my inclination is to buy a KTec mill and save the hand grinder as a back up (don't wanna wear it out *GRIN*).
I buy my wheat berries at the local health food store atm, but plan on getting the grain from the local farmer lady that is a friend, in the future. I"m fairly sure she will just give me a 5 gallon pail of grain whenever I ask for it. We do favors for each other regularily.
Gloria


----------



## Yukon Mike (Nov 25, 2004)

I use the Family Grain Mill with both the hand crank and my KitchenAid mixer. I am very happy with this mill and it gives me the option to hand crank if there is no power available.
I purchase my grain from Honeyville Grains.


----------



## Honduras Trish (Nov 30, 2007)

I received a Nutrimill for Christmas, so I've only started grinding grain the past few weeks. So far, I am importing my grains, which are bought for me by friends in the states, and put into the shipping containers we receive a couple of times a year.

I would like to find a local source for grain (since some wheat is grown in Honduras), but I've been warned that the grain here may not be as clean as the grain purchased in the states, so using it might endanger my mill.


----------



## 54BelAir (Jan 10, 2008)

I've got the Wondermill. It's the Whispermill, under new ownership. I've been using it a few months now. It's not any worse, noise-wise, than running a vacuum or hair dryer. I can grind enough wheat in under 10 minutes to last me for a couple of weeks, but then again I'm just cooking for myself. I don't have any problem with it. The directions were very clear and very easy to follow. It can grind wheat very fine and powdery. I've been baking a lot more lately since I got this.

Grain from Emergency Essentials or Waltons, wherever I can get the best deal at the time I order.

Sue


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I have a Champion Juicer withthe grain mill attachment. I love it. I buy wheat berries from the Mennonite bulk store.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

I have both a Country Living Grain Mill (manual) and a Nutrimill electric grain mill. I am very happy with both of them, of course, the Nutrimill is much quicker, but if I want a reall upper body workout, I use the Country Living mill.

I live in N. Central Arkansas and have been having a VERY hard time finding any grain suppliers (other than feed grain) within a 4 hour driving time. 

I usually purchase my grains through Walton Feed or Country Life Natural Foods (clnf.org). The problem for the last year, with it getting worse & worse every month, is the shipping.

In order to take advantate of the UPS "discount", I bought 200 lbs. of wheat (at a total of $60) and the shipping costs were $88! And I suspect that both the freight costs and the costs of wheat will continue to rise. 

There is a distributor of Montana Wheat in Fayetteville, AR and will sell 50# bags of hard red spring wheat for $26 and some change. The cost per 50# is almost twice as much as Walton feed, but the shipping charges almost make it a wash to drive out there if I were to buy 200 lbs.

If anyone knows of a grain supplier anywhere near S. Central MO or N. Central AR, please let me know, it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Yukon Mike (Nov 25, 2004)

Yukon Mike said:


> I use the Family Grain Mill with both the hand crank and my KitchenAid mixer. I am very happy with this mill and it gives me the option to hand crank if there is no power available.
> I purchase my grain from Honeyville Grains.


*Update for this grain mill.*

Love this mill and I have always had good results using it milling the wheat grain in a single pass. 

Over the last 4 months I have been having progressively poorer and poorer rising results of my whole wheat bread. Frustrating.....

This morning it dawned on me that the mill may be wearing slightly after milling just over 200 pounds of grain so far and the flour may not be as fine as it was when the mill was new.

So this morning I double milled (as compared to my normal single pass milling) the flour. There was a very subtle, almost not noticable, difference in the flour fineness.

Well Presto! The bread has risen just great and my problem solved.....

So as a note to all who mill your own wheat, if you are having difficulty rising the dough for no reason obvious try milling the flour twice to get it fine enough for the gluten to form and trap the gas bubbles.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

My husband got me a Vita-Mix for my birthday last fall, so I've been using it to grind wheat berries into flour (among other uses). I haven't found a good source for the wheat berries yet, though - just buying bulk from the health food store at present.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Hand mill - Bosch, maybe? I've had it for 12+ years. There's a health food store in Dubuque where I buy wheat berries.


----------



## Vipper (Jun 27, 2008)

I have the Golden Grain Deluxe Grinder... Works with electric or manually....

Kath


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I have the Nutrimill, I've been very happy with it. I have a local bulk wholesale store that I buy grain in 50 and 25 pound bags (I buy both hard wheat for yeast breads and soft wheat for non-yeasted baking).


----------

